# Long time coming



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

Got these MARS tanks a few months back and after the initial set up i found that 1 had a leak and i already knew another one did as well so i decided to do a total strip and reseal on all 8 of them.

Well after 8 weeks of work they are finally ready to have fish in them!!!!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! I think a video walkthrough is in order


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

grogan said:


> Wow! I think a video walkthrough is in order


LOL no Spielburg here but when i get the 40 breeder rack done and finish the rack for the 25's/34 cubes i will take the video tour for you guys.

the rack for the 25's/34 cubes finishes the little fish room which is our winter heated room.

the rack of 12 40 breeders only finishes the wall where the MARS tanks are at to the corner.

still have another 6 40 breeders, 5 55's, 6 29's, 6 20's and 13 20 longs to get in place

plus we picked up a 165 last night that is going to go outside with the 90 nickle tank for the summer


So yeah we be growing and adding gallonage weekly with a little luck and hard work!

so after this set up our current gallon age is 2200+ 

Saturday night is a 3 hour 1000 gallon water change kind of night

thank god everything else that is coming online will be plumbed to a central drain with an overhead drip system for semi automatic water changes


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The overhead drip system will be awesome. We have one on our fresh water banks at work. We noticed an almost instant change. It definitely cut down on the number of feeders we lose.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I need this..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

So what are all the kinds of fish you breed? And looks awesome!


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

currently breeding;

gold occies
pearl occies
brevis
bristle nose
green corys
bronze corys
panda corys
brichardi
pundi. blue bar
Kohua swords
kribensis
multies
pseudo. Datkari
assassin snails
endlers
grindal worms
microfex worms
micro worms
banana worms
walter worms


i think that is about everything that is breeding currently or we have growing out currently from recent spawns

ohh and we have a blue crayfish that is berried!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what.........no goldfish ????? what a chump....lol
that is going to be a monster set up ralph...very awesome indeed...kudos my friend..
film at 11..............


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

lohachata said:


> what.........no goldfish ????? what a chump....lol
> that is going to be a monster set up ralph...very awesome indeed...kudos my friend..
> film at 11..............


Shhh don't tell them about my secret koi obsession

or the copper moors i got either MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

